# How can I get stupid beggar lice off my sweatpants????? GDG



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

So... It was two below zero this morning and I wore sweatpants training. Had to go through some cover to get to the edge of the water to do a HT water setup... And ended up covered in beggar lice.

Now, I know you can usually use a cotton ball, but this stuff is NOT budging and it's all down one entire leg. Do I have to sit and pick the little suckers off one at a time???

These are the arrow shaped ones that have two little points on one end. The other day, I got some of the more "seedy" looking round ones stuck on my clothes and made the mistake of picking up a bath towel on the way to the shower -- and it proceeded to get covered in lice itself.

Sonofagun!! Help me out!

-K


----------



## L. Zell (Jan 24, 2005)

try scraping them off with a butter knife


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Two below zero?! Holy crap!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

1st retriever said:


> Two below zero?! Holy crap!


joke

lol


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Knife, stiff dog comb works ok, but you will still have to sit down and remove some by hand!!!!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Kristie Wilder said:


> joke
> 
> lol


I was hoping! That's damn cold for you guys this early!  Up here not so much as it can snow in the middle of June!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> So... It was two below zero this morning and I wore sweatpants training. Had to go through some cover to get to the edge of the water to do a HT water setup... And ended up covered in beggar lice.
> 
> Now, I know you can usually use a cotton ball, but this stuff is NOT budging and it's all down one entire leg. Do I have to sit and pick the little suckers off one at a time???
> 
> ...


Beggar lice?? Post up some pics!

Is that what we call goatheads?

WRL


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


Its a WEED SEED!!!!!


Jeebers Kristie!!!!!!


I had flashbacks of that smelly soap!!


Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Much different than what I pictured!


http://www.biosurvey.ou.edu/okwild/beggar.html


Gooser


How bout a plumbers torch?


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

This link has better pictures.

Beggar's Lice


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Next time bring a Golden with you


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Stab them with a ice pick. bud


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Doug Main said:


> This link has better pictures.
> 
> Beggar's Lice


Those little bastards down on the bottom were the ones that were on my bath towel!!

I didn't realize there was a SPECIFIC beggar's lice. There are several varieties of seed pods that stick to you and that's what I call them all.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> These are the arrow shaped ones that have two little points on one end. -K


'Beggars lice" covers a lot of ground in common usage, probably everything in the beggar tick genus and more, but what you've described above sounds like what's often called "Spanish needles" in much of the country and "fleche" (arrow) down here in Cajun country: http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=BIBI7

Pretty yellow, black-eyed Susan-looking flower that grows at water's edge and is a royal PIA. Has essentially wiped out what was left of the nutria fur market by taking over much of their range and digging into their hides and forming abscesses that make them worthless. Also real bad for getting into dogs eyes and embedding itself under their eyelids!

We do our best to avoid it, and scrape it off clothes with a knife when we screw up and get in it. (Unfortunately leaving a lot of the points in the cloth to remind you not to do that no more...)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

akblackdawg said:


> Stab them with a ice pick. bud


I thought about a blowtorch... Maybe some napalm...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shopping spree?!


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

ummm sweats are less than 10 at walmart....throw em away and get new pair


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

try duct tape


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

FetchExpress said:


> ummm sweats are less than 10 at walmart....throw em away and get new pair


oh no no no no... These are some of my favorite old navy sweats... LOL, if they're not salvageable, I'll give up.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

They are even worse on fleece hunting clothes I wear for bowhunting. The butter knife was always my best tool.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

We call the two pronged thingys in this picture: http://plants.usda.gov/java/largeImage?imageID=bibi7_003_ahp.tif "hitchhikers".

Beggars lice are the flat ones in this part of the country.

Could be worse, could be sticky-burs

carol


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Carol Cassity said:


> Could be worse, could be sticky-burs
> 
> carol


Oh How right you are! Those are just nasty! As I sit here picking the mini version off my dogs....
Diane


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

These are the ones that make me crazy. Amazing what they can do to Chessie fur, horse manes and tails and wool sweaters...


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

My next dumb question was what the heck is beggars lice. I thought it was a real creepy crawly. Are these like burrs?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Debbie H said:


> My next dumb question was what the heck is beggars lice. I thought it was a real creepy crawly. Are these like burrs?


They're like little seeds with stickers or velcro like stuff on them. And they're near impossible to get off your clothes!!


----------

